# Mossies



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I know it might seem a bit wimpy. But on our visit I was badly bitten by mossier despite taken vitamin B. We were looking around the the La Mata salt lakes. But seems not a good place as they the lakes attract them. Anyone know best area around Costa Blanca/calida to try to avoid them? Or is that impossible. Thought maybe around La Finca as citrus trees may help? I want to live in Spain for good but don,t want to be covered in bites as they react badly on me? help anyone with advise please. As I may have live a life as a vampire in reverse Lol!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anywhere hot and calm, with areas of standing water where they can breed, is going to have mosquitoes. Citrus trees, vitamins etc make no difference at all. I live on a hill with plenty of breeze and no lakes, and they aren't a problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres some old threads for you to have a read thru - some boring, but some have tips...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/603073-mozzies.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/160970-mozzies-part-2-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/158974-mosquitos.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/118872-mosquitos.html?highlight=mozzies

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...you-avoid-insect-bites.html?highlight=mozzies

Have a good read lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Anywhere hot and calm, with areas of standing water where they can breed, is going to have mosquitoes. Citrus trees, vitamins etc make no difference at all. I live on a hill with plenty of breeze and no lakes, and they aren't a problem.


Same here and we don't have a problem with mosquitoes either. We can sleep with windows open at night in the summer, and don't need mosquito screens on the windows. I think I was bitten twice last summer, so far this year none at all. Usually it's when I'm out somewhere when I get bitten, not at home.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks that was a good afternoons read. But it's damp and cold with no Insects at the moment. But seen a few wasps in southern UK. Going to have to just find away to deal with it. And look for a house on a hill in the breeze then? Except we need flat areas for hubby to have any mobility. Choices? Guess lots of fans and Mosquito nets and screens and better get a large Avon order in before I go. Not sure if you Get Avon in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We had mosquitos until I put nets over the wells and added a small amount of bleach to the water.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The best bet is to stand near a person who has a higher temperature than yours.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there a specific season for mosquitoes (Costa del Sol), or are they all the year round?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> I know it might seem a bit wimpy. But on our visit I was badly bitten by mossier despite taken vitamin B. We were looking around the the La Mata salt lakes. But seems not a good place as they the lakes attract them. Anyone know best area around Costa Blanca/calida to try to avoid them? Or is that impossible. Thought maybe around La Finca as citrus trees may help? I want to live in Spain for good but don,t want to be covered in bites as they react badly on me? help anyone with advise please. As I may have live a life as a vampire in reverse Lol!


We live on a windy hill but we still get them unfortunately. They think I'm ace for breakfast, dinner, tea, supper and a midnight snack. I usually put a roll-on repellent on, but forget to top-up often enough. I did notice at the end of the season last year, they didn't bite me as much and I wasn't as itchy even when I did get bitten. I'm not sure if it was because I'm less attractive (highly unlikely, I have many admirers) (as if) or if the little bu**ers had less umph or my skin has stopped reacting as badly :fingerscrossed:

We also use the plug-in repellents in the house and have nets up some windows, where practical. The natural remedies or the wristbands don't seem to work, for me at least. There are these available for 30€ if you are extra sensitive http://www.google.es/aclk?sa=L&ai=C...&rct=j&q=&ved=0CF8Qpys&ei=FDZWVZOtD8n0UuysgBg


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks,I think I know where your coming from lol!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Thanks,I think I know where your coming from lol!


Birmingham?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There is an interesting home made device on facebook that involves mixing water with brown sugar and a little yeast in a container made out of a plastic bottle- apparently the CO2 given off attracts the mosquitoes and they drown because they can find a way out of the trap.


----------

